
Is Facebook really concerned about privacy? - HalfRebel
https://www.cjr.org/tow_center_reports/facebook-merges-encrypted-messages.php
======
sarcasmatwork
No

~~~
HalfRebel
Lol. Was the title such a giveaway?

But broadly speaking, having more end-to-end encryption is still better than
what we had before.

